# will 22s fit on the cutlass?



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

bout to bag my 84 cutlass.. was wondering if 22s will tuck enuff to drop the car down or would i have to start cuttin the wheel wells??? i thought i saw sum pics of a cutlass on 22s sumbody did but i cant find them... any help is appreciated!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i know the 22's will fit dont know too much bout bags tho


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 21 2008, 05:15 PM~11932542
> *bout to bag my 84 cutlass.. was wondering if 22s will tuck enuff to drop the car down or would i have to start cuttin the wheel wells??? i thought i saw sum pics of a cutlass on 22s sumbody did but i cant find them... any help is appreciated!
> *


should tuck till it hits your fender wall. I forgot who had a Regal on 22's and bagged on here. They sold it though... or it was up for sale. Looked nice. If anything one day take out the spring and shock on one side, put a jack under the lower arm and lift it till it stops to see how it would look if it was dropped up front.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

hey that looks pretty nice.. how high does the frame sit off the ground when its slammed?


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO BIG RIMS ON A CUTTY


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

LMAO it's the new millennium... I hated it but eh it is what it is.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Oct 23 2008, 09:19 AM~11949849
> *NOOOOOOOOO BIG RIMS ON A CUTTY
> *


lol... the car already has a lift kit and 24s on it right na... yall should be glad im takin that off and goin wit the bags n 22s or i mite go with 20s so it lays out :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ok now i have anutha question.. if i run a 5gal. tank and 3 compressors.. would i have to put anutha battery in the trunk to run this?? i already have an extra battery for my sound.. do i need a 3rd battery? and if so how will the alternator hold up to all of this????


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 23 2008, 04:11 PM~11954515
> *ok now i have anutha question..  if i run a 5gal. tank and 3 compressors..  would i have to put anutha battery in the trunk to run this??  i already have an extra battery for my sound.. do i need a 3rd battery? and if so how will the alternator hold up to all of this????
> *


You might have to up your alt. the amps that those three compressors will be pulling will kill your alt. That extra batt should come in handy to. 
You can run dual alt.s but it's about the same cost of getting a high output alt. so might as well just get the high output alt. WATER TRAPS, use them. Make sure that you have a trap WHERE EVER AIR IS GOING INTO THE TANK! as well as a check valve, nothing like back flow to kill a comp. 

Mounting... yes I have to say this... well fuck it, peep the instruction thread. :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

yea ive read the instructions thread... any suggestions on the size alt. needed. and any good brands?


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

my regal with 20's.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 21 2008, 05:15 PM~11932542
> *bout to bag my 84 cutlass.. was wondering if 22s will tuck enuff to drop the car down or would i have to start cuttin the wheel wells??? i thought i saw sum pics of a cutlass on 22s sumbody did but i cant find them... any help is appreciated!
> *


No cutting needed to tuck but if you really wanna lay out you need to step notch the back and cut or lose your front inner fender-wells... then you can lay frame  The pic below is a Cutty on 22's that we did... no mods to tuck.



















22's fit :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

and thats exactly wat i wanted to kno!!!! i dont mind doin that at all. thanx...


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

still wondering wat size alt. should i be lookin to go with, and any brands ya'll recommend????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

no only 13's


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

not really feelin 22's just my opinion. car get's lower with 20's too.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

wat size notch is needed in the back to lay frame?


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 25 2008, 05:40 AM~11969425
> *wat size notch is needed in the back to lay frame?
> *


Depends on the overall diameter of the tire you will be running. You will have to get in there lay it out and see how much more you will need to lay frame.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

alright well, i guess its time to get this shit goin :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

nyccustomizer said:


>


Very nice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Yup! :fool2:


----------



## buickbrougham (Dec 20, 2013)

Envious Touch said:


> No cutting needed to tuck but if you really wanna lay out you need to step notch the back and cut or lose your front inner fender-wells... then you can lay frame  The pic below is a Cutty on 22's that we did... no mods to tuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size wheel/tire pkg is on this ?offset,,width.... Any pics of it lifted?


----------

